# Boyfriends and Girlfriends and Non-Specific Genderfriends



## Xanderous (Jun 7, 2012)

So, I was wondering how many of y'all have significant others? Firstly, I was wondering if this would have higher or lower instances than in 'general population'. I was also wondering if others were open to their significant partners about being part of the whole furry fandom. As in, is this something you feel your partner should know about? Or do you think they should know but just don't want to tell them? Or you're both furries and met through the fandom?


----------



## Aleu (Jun 7, 2012)

I have two boyfriends. Both are furries. I found that they were furries after I joined the fandom. Just a weird coincidence thing.


----------



## Kluuvdar (Jun 7, 2012)

I had a girlfriend for two years.

I told her that I'm a furry.

She broke up with me.


----------



## Xanderous (Jun 7, 2012)

Aleu said:


> I have two boyfriends. Both are furries. I found that they were furries after I joined the fandom. Just a weird coincidence thing.



So is the furry thing now something you do together?

And to Kluuvdar: she really broke up with you just because you were a furry? Did she have any reasoning?


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 7, 2012)

I had a boyfriend a few years go. :V


Long story short, no. I am a single black loser that's on a furry website attempting to spread my bitter hatred for you all like herpes.


----------



## Xanderous (Jun 7, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> I had a boyfriend a few years go. :V
> 
> 
> Long story short, no. I am a single black loser that's on a furry website attempting to spread my bitter hatred for you all like herpes.



So you're attempting to spread it orally? At least, I hope you're talking about THAT herpes


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 7, 2012)

Xanderous said:


> So you're attempting to spread it orally? At least, I hope you're talking about THAT herpes



Cold sores are tame in comparison to what I am spreading. :V


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 7, 2012)

I have a husband.  Husband tolerates furfags and pushes me to get better in my art so there a plus side.


----------



## Xanderous (Jun 7, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Cold sores are tame in comparison to what I am spreading. :V



It's love and compassion, right? ...Please?



dinosaurdammit said:


> I have a husband.  Husband tolerates furfags and pushes me to get better in my art so there a plus side.



So does he look at your art much, then? How'd you go about telling him?


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 7, 2012)

Xanderous said:


> It's love and compassion, right? ...Please?



What are those two words you speak of?

And please do not double post.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 7, 2012)

Xanderous said:


> So is the furry thing now something you do together?


eh, kinda. I mean I draw art for them and we go to meets and stuff. That's about it.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 7, 2012)

Xanderous said:


> So does he look at your art much, then? How'd you go about telling him?




Idk why but ive always felt weird when people watch me draw but he is an accomplished artist himself so he calls things out when I dont see it and often a bit more blunt than Id like but its always nice to have someone say "that leg is too short" or "her tit is too round". He saw I draw animal head people and I always have as a kid i drew the egyptian gods and then werewolves ect. So its not uncommon for me to be in photoshop drawing a naked deer chick while he is watching sports.


----------



## Xanderous (Jun 7, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> What are those two words you speak of?
> 
> And please do not double post.



Yeah, sorry for that; I realised before it was too late and then was like...boo on me.

And you know...love is that thing you get when you see someone hot and compassion is that thing you do when by benefitting yourself, you don't complete shaft someone else.



dinosaurdammit said:


> Idk why but ive always felt weird when people watch me draw but he is an accomplished artist himself so he calls things out when I dont see it and often a bit more blunt than Id like but its always nice to have someone say "that leg is too short" or "her tit is too round". He saw I draw animal head people and I always have as a kid i drew the egyptian gods and then werewolves ect. So its not uncommon for me to be in photoshop drawing a naked deer chick while he is watching sports.



Lol, that's nice. I wish my boyfriend could provide me artistic aid, but even though I have the artistic skills of a third grader, in comparison, he draws like an epileptic labradoodle. And that's being kind. Really, really kind.


----------



## Cain (Jun 7, 2012)

I had...'something' for a couple of weeks half a year ago. 
That's it.

Woo!


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jun 7, 2012)

Had a boyfriend 2 weeks ago. I say 'Had' because the last time I heard from him was him sending me a message saying 'Oh Andy, I love you.' Anyway, dusted myself off and got back on the horse, ready to start the whole miserable process all over again! :V


----------



## Xanderous (Jun 7, 2012)

Would y'all say that being lonely-like is more common in the furry community? It always seemed that way to me.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jun 7, 2012)

I've had two boyfriends. First one never knew I was furry because I wasn't involved with the fandom at the time. Second one actually pushed me into the fandom despite not being a furry himself. (He noticed that I liked cartoons and animals a lot and thought that I would make friends here. Ha, ha.)

Presently single.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 7, 2012)

Xanderous said:


> Would y'all say that being lonely-like is more common in the furry community? It always seemed that way to me.



I would say yes. Then again, some furries think the idea of friendship requires banging each other. :V


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 7, 2012)

I know a few girls who I'd be able to make into girlfriends (as opposed to girl-friends; I have a lot of those), it's just that I choose not to because I can't be bothered with romance, really.


----------



## Namba (Jun 7, 2012)

My parents know. I had the priveledge of showing my dad this forum and the site when he happened to pass by. Mature filter was off, so it wasn't too weird. He doesn't give a shit. I also have a friend who signed up here and never posted (wanted to join the minecraft server), but he left. He doesn't give a shit and he's well aware of the high level of pornography on the main site. It's just not a big deal.


----------



## Xanderous (Jun 7, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> I would say yes. Then again, some furries think the idea of friendship requires banging each other. :V



Good god, why I haven't been informed of this? I need more friends, now.



KigRatel said:


> I know a few girls who I'd be able to make into girlfriends (as opposed to girl-friends; I have a lot of those), it's just that I choose not to because I can't be bothered with romance, really.



I didn't realise girlfriends are craftable items. Also, happy to see another honey badger.


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 7, 2012)

Xanderous said:


> I didn't realise girlfriends are craftable items. Also, happy to see another honey badger.



If they were craftable items, I imagine the TF2 forums of FSPF/SPUF would have a higher female member count. Some of the best traders would be pimps, too.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 7, 2012)

Xanderous said:


> Good god, why I haven't been informed of this? I need more friends, now.



Having more fuckbuddies friends is always nice. :V


----------



## Xanderous (Jun 7, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> If they were craftable items, I imagine the TF2 forums of FSPF/SPUF would have a higher female member count.



Excuse me for my ignorance, but those acronyms flew right over my head.



Ozriel said:


> Having more fuckbuddies friends is always nice. :V



Don't I know! Unfortunately, I've run out of friends. Mine generally have a one-time use.


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 7, 2012)

Xanderous said:


> Excuse me for my ignorance, but those acronyms flew right over my head.



The Steam Forums.


----------



## Xanderous (Jun 7, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> The Steam Forums.



Oh, oh, oh! I get it now! Sorry, I'm not much of a gamer.


----------



## arctobear (Jun 7, 2012)

I was married for five years, but I'm in the process of getting a divorce.  I hadn't discovered the furry fandom when we were together, so he didn't know about it.  When I get back out there again, which won't be for a long time, of course he will know I'm a furry.  It would be cool if he was one too, but if not, he just has to respect my hobbies and not try to be a controlling jerk that criticizes and ridicules me.  That happened once and never again.  Blech!!!


----------



## Xanderous (Jun 7, 2012)

arctobear said:


> I was married for five years, but I'm in the process of getting a divorce.  I hadn't discovered the furry fandom when we were together, so he didn't know about it.  When I get back out there again, which won't be for a long time, of course he will know I'm a furry.  It would be cool if he was one too, but if not, he just has to respect my hobbies and not try to be a controlling jerk that criticizes and ridicules me.  That happened once and never again.  Blech!!!



Aw, I'm sorry for the divorce. Hope everything goes well!

Also, is there a high instance of online dating among furries? I always felt like that was a possibility, just given by how online most furry communities are.


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 7, 2012)

Xanderous said:


> Also, is there a high instance of online dating among furries? I always felt like that was a possibility, just given by how online most furry communities are.



Well, i've seen some non-Furries complain about Furries on other sites and how they apparently treat them like dating sites, giving out all sorts of info about their sexual preferences. So... does that count?


----------



## Aetius (Jun 7, 2012)

I found out my significant other was a furfag.

Shocking.


----------



## Ley (Jun 7, 2012)

my SO is a furfag, I draw for furfags. ;3


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 7, 2012)

My mate and I have been together for a little over 6 years,  and yes we are both furries who met through a friend at a fur party.


----------



## TheSkitch (Jun 7, 2012)

Have a girlfriend, I told her recently about my being a furry. She's cool with it and since I've shown her some furry stuff she likes it a small bit now herself. While I'm only a beginner when it comes to furry art, she supports me completely and likes to see anything I throw together  Suppose I'm one of the lucky ones!


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 7, 2012)

>forever alone


----------



## Ansitru (Jun 7, 2012)

Xanderous said:


> Don't I know! Unfortunately, I've run out of friends. Mine generally have a one-time use.





Xanderous said:


> Good god, why I haven't been informed of this? I need more friends, now.





Xanderous said:


> So you're attempting to spread it orally? At least, I hope you're talking about THAT herpes



OP, you kinda sound like a creeper, no offense. :V

But as for your question: I've had a boyfriend for nearly two years now. 
I don't consider myself a furry, though. I just happen to draw anthros and that's about it.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jun 7, 2012)

Well, I've had about 5 girlfriends so far.I'm 17. One of them lasted for about 3 years, the other for one-ish. There's this one girl who's got a crush on me atm. I'm gay though :T


----------



## Sabstar (Jun 7, 2012)

I have a boyfriend of two years and we live together. He knows I'm a furry and he's cool with it. Simples.


----------



## Arik~Vulpes (Jun 7, 2012)

I have a girl. We aren't official boyfriend girlfriend yet, but we're getting there.


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 7, 2012)

No man, asexy for life duuude :V

But yeah, no. I don't have a partner, I am what they call a ''aromantic asexual''.


----------



## Xanderous (Jun 7, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> OP, you kinda sound like a creeper, no offense. :V
> 
> But as for your question: I've had a boyfriend for nearly two years now.
> I don't consider myself a furry, though. I just happen to draw anthros and that's about it.



Not-OP, that's kind of a jerk thing to say, no offense. Seriously, though, I like joking around; I find it amusing.

And cool to meet an asexy person! I don't think I've ever met someone that was asexy in the furry community, as it generally seems to have a lot of porn in it. Do you find much acceptance or understanding in the furry community?


----------



## Limbo (Jun 7, 2012)

My ex was a furfag, so were both of the guys he was cheating on me with, so I probably won't date another furry ever again.

Basically, my current and I don't talk about the fandom. I told him about it, we both lol'd at Bad Dragon products, but beyond that neither of us care.


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 7, 2012)

Xanderous said:


> And cool to meet an asexy person! I don't think I've ever met someone that was asexy in the furry community, as it generally seems to have a lot of porn in it. Do you find much acceptance or understanding in the furry community?



I tell you something, I wish I was asexual. It would release some serious burdens on my mind, I tells you.

The key to ignoring all the porn on the internet (not necessarily just Furry porn) is to have a strong willpower. Know that if you'll see it, you'll be scarred, so don't look at it. When people talk about it in detail, ignore them. Ignorance is bliss, as they say.


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 7, 2012)

I have a girlfriend. She isn't a furry, but she likes the clean furry art.


----------



## Ryuu (Jun 7, 2012)

Me, my last GF was killed in a car crash 2 days before i was going to propose to her. :cry: Everyday i think of her. I keep her favorite good luck charm in my car. i know i should move on, but i have a fear of rejection now. And i feel like i am cheating on her. 

I joined the furry community recently, and i feel that she would accept what i am now.  


Been ... 4 years now, all single.  been a long 4 years. I need to see some new people! hahahaha


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 7, 2012)

Black Dragon said:


> Me, my last GF was killed in a car crash 2 days before i was going to propose to her. :cry: Everyday i think of her. I keep her favorite good luck charm in my car. i know i should move on, but i have a fear of rejection now. And i feel like i am cheating on her.
> 
> I joined the furry community recently, and i feel that she would accept what i am now.
> 
> ...




well i am now depressed


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 7, 2012)

I was going to make a joke post up until I read that, but now it just doesn't seem appropriate or worth it anymore. Sorry to hear that, Black Dragon.


----------



## Ley (Jun 7, 2012)

Black Dragon said:


> Me, my last GF was killed in a car crash 2 days before i was going to propose to her. :cry: Everyday i think of her. I keep her favorite good luck charm in my car. i know i should move on, but i have a fear of rejection now. And i feel like i am cheating on her.
> 
> I joined the furry community recently, and i feel that she would accept what i am now.
> 
> ...



This is the sound of my heart breaking. :c


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 8, 2012)

i LOVE compasion <3 even though i'm not a fan of sex, 

i just want to lay down and snuggy snug snug with a BF.  He thinks it makes me girly...probabliy


----------



## Ryuu (Jun 8, 2012)

It was really hard for me at first, ( as anyone that has lost someone close to them would know) But i think i will memorialize her in art later on.   And who knows, my next GF i hope is a furry 



Ikrit said:


> i LOVE compasion <3 even though i'm not a fan of sex,
> 
> i just want to lay down and snuggy snug snug with a BF.  He thinks it makes me girly...probably



Fixed that last word!

Snuggies and snug snug are the best part of any relations!  Especially with a great movie!


----------



## Kayla (Jun 8, 2012)

I have a fiance, never met a more patient guy. He's trying to get me to relax though because I tend to overwork myself a lot via commissions, and end up dead ragged the next day. xD



Black Dragon said:


> Me, my last GF was killed in a car crash 2 days before i was going to propose to her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow...I'm really sorry to hear that. =\


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 8, 2012)

I am alone and always have been. :c


----------



## Jaxinc (Jun 8, 2012)

I currently am engaged to my male mate who is also a fur, and we are in a poly relationship with a female that is a neko... My mate and I have been together RL for 2 years now after a year online, and I moved cross country to be with him.



Black Dragon said:


> Me, my last GF was killed in a car crash 2 days before i was going to propose to her. :cry: Everyday i think of her. I keep her favorite good luck charm in my car. i know i should move on, but i have a fear of rejection now. And i feel like i am cheating on her.
> 
> I joined the furry community recently, and i feel that she would accept what i am now.
> 
> ...



Ugh... I've had a nightmares involving that... I drive a sportscar RL so every one I have is of my car rolling with my mate in the passenger seat. I am very sorry to hear that is the worst thing I can literally imagine happening...


----------



## MattisVeneficus (Jun 8, 2012)

I have had my fair share of relationships. 
I can certainly say that dating is a waste of time at 14, and just outright stupidity before that.


----------



## Randolph (Jun 8, 2012)

Kluuvdar said:


> I had a girlfriend for two years.
> 
> I told her that I'm a furry.
> 
> She broke up with me.


"Oh hey hi turns out I'm a furry."


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 8, 2012)

Sand said:


> My ex was a furfag, so were both of the guys he was cheating on me with, so I probably won't date another furry ever again.



You and me both, Brother. :V


----------



## Takun (Jun 8, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> You and me both, Brother. :V



Please make a strong independent black woman post so I can this it.  Please?


----------



## Xanderous (Jun 8, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> You and me both, Brother. :V



Actually, I wish my boyfriend was more into the furry community. He's accepting of it, seeing as he's the one who introduced me to it, but he's not really interested in it beyond porn. So he just kinda snorts at me for being stupid whenever I talk about doing 'furry-like' things. I was lucky for a while because our roommate a few months ago was totally a closet furry. He had a wicked fursuit that he said he built as a 'halloween' custome, but would were randomly for no reason. And he wore a fox-hat ALL DAY EVERY DAY. And he would talk all the time about how he was totally a fox. And I was like...dude, you're a furry.


----------



## Limbo (Jun 8, 2012)

@Ozriel - My ex started cheating on me five days before we got together. I don't even know how that works :V 

 @Xanderous - Neh... you've not experienced the furfag side of furries. :V My ex thinks he's a demon and literally rps all the time, and his boytoy thinks he has three personalities. Both of them believe that they are fursecuted 24/7


----------



## Zoetrope (Jun 8, 2012)

I have a boyfriend, it has lasted... 4 years? My one before that was 5 years. I never seem to be out of a relationship. This may sound crazy to some folks, but I would love to be single for awhile. :S


----------



## Ryuu (Jun 8, 2012)

Zoetrope said:


> I have a boyfriend, it has lasted... 4 years? My one before that was 5 years. I never seem to be out of a relationship. This may sound crazy to some folks, but I would love to be single for awhile. :S



Single is ok, but a GF is good to have once in a while.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 8, 2012)

Takun said:


> Please make a strong independent black woman post so I can this it.  Please?



Bite me.



Sand said:


> @Ozriel - My ex started cheating on me five days before we got together. I don't even know how that works :V



Sounds like he was cheating on him with you.




Xanderous said:


> Actually, I wish my boyfriend was more into the furry community. He's accepting of it, seeing as he's the one who introduced me to it, but he's not really interested in it beyond porn. So he just kinda snorts at me for being stupid whenever I talk about doing 'furry-like' things. I was lucky for a while because our roommate a few months ago was totally a closet furry. He had a wicked fursuit that he said he built as a 'halloween' custome, but would were randomly for no reason. And he wore a fox-hat ALL DAY EVERY DAY. And he would talk all the time about how he was totally a fox. And I was like...dude, you're a furry.



My last ex was converted into furrydom by a friend and I. What happened 3 years later was due to an anatomically incorrect Home-wrecker.
It was nice that I was in a relationship with someone with a hobby we shared in common.


----------



## Xanderous (Jun 9, 2012)

Sand said:


> @Ozriel - My ex started cheating on me five days before we got together. I don't even know how that works :V
> 
> @Xanderous - Neh... you've not experienced the furfag side of furries. :V My ex thinks he's a demon and literally rps all the time, and his boytoy thinks he has three personalities. Both of them believe that they are fursecuted 24/7



Oh god, that sounds...horrifying. No, I could never date someone that's that deep into the rabbit hole. Though I love roleplaying; it used to be my passion for a long-time. It's how I met my first long-term boyfriend. And...what is fursecuted?



Zoetrope said:


> I have a boyfriend, it has lasted... 4 years? My one before that was 5 years. I never seem to be out of a relationship. This may sound crazy to some folks, but I would love to be single for awhile. :S



That's impossible for me to understand, lol. I'm a serial monogamer. Or...not really monogamous, since 2/3 of my LTR's have been open. But still, serious relationships and whatnot. I feed off of them like a vampire. Have you ever thought about being all...I'm on a break now?



Ozriel said:


> My last ex was converted into furrydom by a friend and I. What happened 3 years later was due to an anatomically incorrect Home-wrecker.
> It was nice that I was in a relationship with someone with a hobby we shared in common.



Yeah, that's what I'd really like, I think. I just wish my bf and I had something to do together. Like, we have similar personalities but totally different interests. I'm active and like being outdoors and jumping off tall rocks and stuff, and he'd rather stay inside and do science stuff. Also...anatomically incorrect? Lol.


----------



## Limbo (Jun 9, 2012)

@Xanderous
Hahaha... yeah, our first conversation together should have been a hint (we met on the internet): I was talking with my friend about my friend who passed away and he said "at least he didn't die in your arms. My friend was literally ripped to shreds. His last words were "I have always loved you and always will"". Yeahhhhhhhh... I shoulda figured that he was nuts much sooner :V


----------



## Saiko (Jun 9, 2012)

My ex and I were both straight our entire lives.
And then we both joined the fandom.
... and suddenly we weren't straight anymore.

I have no fucking clue what you people did to me, but it worked.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 9, 2012)

Dog dick is a hell of a drug....


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 9, 2012)

Nope. Nothing.


----------



## Bark (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm dating Jashwa. :V Lucky me.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 9, 2012)

Xanderous said:


> Yeah, that's what I'd really like, I think. I just wish my bf and I had something to do together. Like, we have similar personalities but totally different interests. I'm active and like being outdoors and jumping off tall rocks and stuff, and he'd rather stay inside and do science stuff. Also...anatomically incorrect? Lol.



Titties 3 times bigger than her head.

Also, you can try to mix your interests. Do some science stuff outdoors...you know. Experiment. 
Just do not re-create Ben Franklin's experiment.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 9, 2012)

Fiance and I have been together for like 5 years, and living together for like 4.
He hates the fandom, its art, and shit like fursuiting and other stereotypically furry things.
He found out I was one because of my art, and the fact that I like to wear ears and a tail for the fuck of it, sometimes.
He teases me about it, but really doesn't give a shit. I think it's just because I don't make a big deal out of it. I'm not trying to "convert him," or treat it like some kind of supar speshul club I'm in, or any kind of lifestyle, so it's not shoved down his throat.
He wouldn't break up with me over that, either way, unless I was a dogfucker or something.


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 9, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> He teases me about it, but really doesn't give a shit. I think it's just because I don't make a big deal out of it. I'm not trying to "convert him" or treat it like some kind of supar speshul club I'm in, or any kind of lifestyle, so it's not shoved down his throat.



There needs to be more Furries like you. _Needs_ to be.


----------



## SiLJinned (Jun 9, 2012)

I don't think my ex was a furry, it didn't seem so. Never told or asked him about it because I was barely involved with it back then, not that I was really afraid to tell, though (I don't think he would've minded). We had been together for about a year...then he lost interest in me god knows why. Beforehand there was some guy that had a crush on me I barely knew and was too far away, so I didn't bother.

Now I have two guys who have a crush on me, one isn't a furry and the other is well..kind of but he doesn't seem so sure about it, maybe he doesn't think he's involved enough to associate with it. Although I don't take much interest in him because I feel his personality in real life would be too different to mine, neither do I feel attracted to him.

Disclaimer: Yes these have pretty much been distant relationships, I had met up with my ex once but it was actually nice.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 9, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> There needs to be more Furries like you. _Needs_ to be.



But that would be no fun. :3c


----------



## Amador_Reuki (Jun 9, 2012)

o-o I'm single here... soooo... idk if my oppinion would rly count.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jun 10, 2012)

I wish people would stop using the term "girlfriend" to refer to a non-lesbian platonic friend of a woman. To me a girlfriend is either a woman who loves a man or who loves a lesbian... or is not. "Boyfriends" are only referred to in the romantic sense by either the women they love or their gay male lovers, why can't "girlfriend" be used in the same context? It is so confusing.


----------



## VenturedVulpes (Jun 10, 2012)

Im single ATM, I'm trying to put myself out there but small town campy gays are just not cutting it and I'm pretty nervous about going to gay clubs/bars and whatnot. Asking guys to go out is just too awkward.
I dated a furry for a few months, didn't work as planned. Long distance is just to unbearable really. I might date another eventually, not really a priority. I'm pretty up front about it I DJ under the name "FauxFox" I have a set of fox jewelry, my keys are on a tail. Its hard to overlook and its a part of who I am. I just want someone who understands that.


----------



## Tygron (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm engaged to my boyfriend, he is also a furry. I wouldn't say we met through the fandom, but it was probably one of the things that got us to actually talk to each other. So there's that. It's been over two and a half years so far. <3


----------



## Frroat (Jun 10, 2012)

I have never had a significant other. If I did, I would tell them about me being a furry, I do enjoy it after all.


----------



## Greg (Jun 10, 2012)

My gf was with me for a year, then we oficially joined the fandom. it's gonna be 3 years next month. i got a ring for this furcoNZ.


----------



## Xanderous (Jun 10, 2012)

egregrious said:


> My gf was with me for a year, then we oficially joined the fandom. it's gonna be 3 years next month. i got a ring for this furcoNZ.



Oh, congrats! Hope everything goes well.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 11, 2012)

Aleu said:


> I have two boyfriends. Both are furries. I found that they were furries after I joined the fandom. Just a weird coincidence thing.



Open relationship? 


I have an SO yes. But I am still keeping that persons gender under wraps for now.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 11, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I have an SO yes. But I am still keeping that persons gender under wraps for now.



Why?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 11, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> Why?



Because.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 11, 2012)

You make no sense to me sometimes, Randy.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 11, 2012)

If you feel the need to hide someone's gender, it's p. obvious they're the same as you.

Or trans idk.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 11, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> You make no sense to me sometimes, Randy.





Gibby said:


> If you feel the need to hide someone's gender, it's p. obvious they're the same as you.
> 
> Or trans idk.



Fine, I have a BF.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 11, 2012)

So...why were you hiding it? Are you ashamed of it? 

You know no one here cares, right?


----------



## Onnes (Jun 11, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> So...why were you hiding it? Are you ashamed of it?
> 
> You know no one here cares, right?



I think Aetius started a trend.

(Randy, you said you were bi in a thread recently, so it isn't like it's some sort of secret.)


----------



## Aetius (Jun 11, 2012)

Onnes said:


> I think Aetius started a trend.



Guilty as charged.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 11, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> So...why were you hiding it? Are you ashamed of it?
> 
> You know no one here cares, right?





Onnes said:


> I think Aetius started a trend.
> 
> (Randy, you said you were bi in a thread recently, so it isn't like it's some sort of secret.)



I know and that is not why I was hiding it. Why doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 11, 2012)

Onnes said:


> I think Aetius started a trend.
> 
> (Randy, you said you were bi in a thread recently, so it isn't like it's some sort of secret.)


A trend of what? I don't really know or keep up with Aetius. (What's up with people changing their names to something that tries to sound fancy?)


----------



## Aetius (Jun 11, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> A trend of what? I don't really know or keep up with Aetius. (What's up with people changing their names to something that tries to sound fancy?)



It was a trend of denying to tell others the gender of your significant other for a long time. 

Because I love fancy names.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 11, 2012)

I have no idea who Aetius was before a name change.

And in answer to Jashwa's earlier question, my family, though most know I am Bi, don't know I'm in an open relationship with a male.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 11, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I have no idea who Aetius was before a name change.



Formerly known as Crusader Mike.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 11, 2012)

Aetius said:


> Formerly known as Crusader Mike.



Ahh. So many have changed their names that I have lost track on who's new, who's been here ages, and who everyone is/was.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 11, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I have no idea who Aetius was before a name change.
> 
> And in answer to Jashwa's earlier question, my family, though most know I am Bi, don't know I'm in an open relationship with a male.


Your family checks on your FAF?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 11, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> Your family checks on your FAF?




Probably not, but these days you don't know who is lurking where.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 11, 2012)

That's some pretty intense paranoia, Randy. 

I'm pretty sure they'd be more concerned about all your furry porn and stuff rather than going through all of your posts to see that you have a boyfriend.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 11, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> That's some pretty intense paranoia, Randy.
> 
> I'm pretty sure they'd be more concerned about all your furry porn and stuff rather than going through all of your posts to see that you have a boyfriend.



They don't use my computer so that is highly unlikely.

There is always a chance they may come over and see over my shoulder as they have a habit of doing shit like that.


----------



## Bark (Jun 11, 2012)

In my recent experiences, one can never be too careful with people looking over your shoulder. >>


----------



## DarkFireLightRain (Jun 11, 2012)

^^I had that same problem when I lived with my parents. Thank God I'm living with my fiance now. Speaking of him, he does have a fox fursona but he doesn't like to admit it, or let it out. (He also likes to pretend he's straight when he's already confided in me that he's bi.) So neither of us wear full fursuits but he doesn't mind my tail and ears.


----------



## Cressie (Jun 18, 2012)

Xanderous said:


> Would y'all say that being lonely-like is more common in the furry community? It always seemed that way to me.



Me too :T


----------



## Dokid (Jun 18, 2012)

I've had..two boyfriends. Well I only count one since the other lasted only 2 weeks. But going strong with my LDR of 3 years! Anyways both of them knew/know. They didn't care or encouraged it. they don't mind my want to have a partial fursuit either.


----------



## Geek (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm a 30 years old single. The reason why i'm single is because I scare girls with my furry fandom stuffs.


----------



## Seian Verian (Jun 19, 2012)

I've never truly been in a relationship yet. I have something close, now, and I think getting closer... Ah, life, love, so many grey areas...


----------



## Cressie (Jun 19, 2012)

Lots of gray areas, yea.


----------



## Geek (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm a really good looking guy, but I can't get any girls.

Alright, I've been told I'm a really good looking guy. Some people I have never even met have told me I could be a model. Girls, even my guy friends (in a non homosexual way) say I could be a model. Now, I know some of you will say looks aren't at all that important, but I feel like it's really starting to take a toll on my self-esteem. I'm 18 and I've never had a girlfriend, never got it in and whenever I came close...the girl would pull the friend card on me.

I am good looking, educated and a good, nice & sweet person. I stay in shape, and get along with anyone. Never held hands or touch, I've never kissed anyone. I've never even been kissed. I've never dated anyone. And I've never really fallen in love with anyone. I haven't let myself, because I don't trust people, and my self-preservation has been more important to me than sex. (Not that I don't know quite a bit about my own... um, self-pleasure?)

I'm on the edge of having to permanently given up all hope to ever find a girl. A family, kids, all that is not relevant to me anymore. I wonder if I'll be able to keep on living this life. But one thing is for sure, this situation is depressing and if I wasn't stronger, I would have suicided long before.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 20, 2012)

Geek said:


> I'm a really good looking guy, but I can't get any girls.
> 
> Alright, I've been told I'm a really good looking guy. Some people I have never even met have told me I could be a model. Girls, even my guy friends (in a non homosexual way) say I could be a model. Now, I know some of you will say looks aren't at all that important, but I feel like it's really starting to take a toll on my self-esteem. I'm 18 and I've never had a girlfriend, never got it in and whenever I came close...the girl would pull the friend card on me.
> 
> ...



I am going to go out on a limb and say have you ever tried talking to a girl...without coming off like a socially inept geek. Like "Can I have some of your hair" and "I like your mouth"?

Reguardless of looks, it could be your personallity that may set off some red flags to girls. If you come off as desperate, then it sets people off. If you also appear to be ACTIVELY looking for a girl, it can set people off.


----------



## HanaKitty (Jun 20, 2012)

I've got a boyfriend.  We've been together for a year and a half.  He accepts me being a furry.  Heck, he even wants me to make him a fursuit!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 20, 2012)

HanaKitty said:


> I've got a boyfriend. * Had him for a year and a half*.  He accepts me being a furry.  Heck, he even wants me to make him a fursuit!



Perhaps you should reword that so it doesn't sound like he's an object you own.


----------



## HanaKitty (Jun 20, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Perhaps you should reword that so it doesn't sound like he's an object you own.



Oh, I'll fix it.  Sorry X3


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jul 7, 2012)

Well, sometimes I get asked by my friends why I don't have a girlfriend. After seeing the circus surrounding the Kardashian sisters and their many, many divorced husbands and boyfriends, I realize "I don't have a girlfriend because I don't have enough money" is actually a valid reason. And between being able to afford the best video games and their systems, gasoline and groceries, and of course, all this wonderful Furry art, I don't have enough money left over to buy the things that would impress a girlfriend (tickets to the opera, expensive food at luxury restaurants... for two, and a house that is NOT a $700-a-month college apartment) so I'll have to pass on the whole experience of courtship. And then there's the whole problem with the kind of interests that I do have not really being the kind of things that prospective wives would want- just for future reference, having walls of Furry art, anime convention programs in the book shelves, and a Japanese flag above your bedroom door does not make women like you more. So there you have it: no money left over from various "nerdy" collections and the fact that those collections are not attractive to women serve as a double whammy for my sex life. Sure, I have money but I'm not particularly interested in taking a wife yet.


----------



## WanderingFox (Jul 7, 2012)

Never have had a partner in any sense or way, kinda doubtful if I ever really will. 

Even if I did though, I'm a very secretive person anyway so I'd probably never tell.


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Jul 7, 2012)

I wasn't the first to introduce my boyfriend to this fandom, but I was the one to get him to be "apart" of it in a sense. I generally call myself a furry because I have a fursona and anyone outside the fandom would deem me as a furry because of that, lol. I just like roleplaying and spamming my characters in peoples faces for them to draw.


----------



## Luckiione (Jul 7, 2012)

I started dating my current bf last year, when I was still sort of unsure about the whole furry thing. I was curious about it, but I was nervous about getting involved with it. With the help of a furry friend at school I was able to become more of a part of it and I'll be suiting for the first time this fall! I'm so excited. I told my bf about it and he accepted and understood why I wanted to do it, but he's a bit nervous about telling anyone else about it. Word's GOING to get out in october when pictures surface on my fb and I plan to be really open about it by then, just let everyone know so it can stop being a secret. But I know he's going to get a lot of flack from his friends about it. :/

I didn't have a real bf until I was 18, so all those who are younger than that, complaining about not having someone, give it time. It'll happen. As people get older they become more open and less erratic with their emotions than they were as teenagers and it may be easier to have a relationship with someone. I know I for one will NEVER understand what i saw in all my teenage crushes. They were all foolish, childish little boys. My bf is 23 and I just appreciate his maturity so much when it's time to get serious about things. Needless to say he's a complete goof all the other times lol but the fact that he's able to be both is amazing.


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Jul 7, 2012)

I've only ever been in one relationship in my time and that lasted half a day. So I have no idea if that counts. I'm not bothered though as I kind of like being single. That and me being 17 as I am, there's no point worrying with all of those years ahead of me.


----------



## sarcasticmoth (Jul 7, 2012)

My boyfriend and I have been together for just over a year. We live together, so of course he knows that I enjoy the furry fandom.
We went to MegaCon together, I was dressed as a raccoon and he didn't dress up at all.
He's not a furry, though.
He sometimes makes jokes about the fandom though, like lame puns about furry porn and whatnot.
So. Yeah.


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Jul 7, 2012)

I don't really do well with traditional dating. I prefer private, casual hook-ups or short flings.
Keeps things neat and simple, I think.
Plus it leaves me room to float between sexualities without having to be committed to one or the other.


----------



## CreatureForFluff (Jul 8, 2012)

I have a boyfriend and we've been together for 8 months. He has accepted my furry side and really likes my artwork but he is not a furry himself.


----------



## SiLJinned (Jul 8, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> Well, sometimes I get asked by my friends why I don't have a girlfriend. After seeing the circus surrounding the Kardashian sisters and their many, many divorced husbands and boyfriends, I realize "I don't have a girlfriend because I don't have enough money" is actually a valid reason. And between being able to afford the best video games and their systems, gasoline and groceries, and of course, all this wonderful Furry art, I don't have enough money left over to buy the things that would impress a girlfriend (tickets to the opera, expensive food at luxury restaurants... for two, and a house that is NOT a $700-a-month college apartment) so I'll have to pass on the whole experience of courtship. And then there's the whole problem with the kind of interests that I do have not really being the kind of things that prospective wives would want- just for future reference, having walls of Furry art, anime convention programs in the book shelves, and a Japanese flag above your bedroom door does not make women like you more. So there you have it: no money left over from various "nerdy" collections and the fact that those collections are not attractive to women serve as a double whammy for my sex life. Sure, I have money but I'm not particularly interested in taking a wife yet.



Pff, I don't think impressing girls is about how much money someone has.  At least, not for me. I think what most people find attractive is looks and personality. "Loving" someone just because they have alot of money is rather shallow and selfish. Hypothetically, if I had a boyfriend who can't afford to do something expensive, that's fine, I believe that intimacy and positive interaction are way more important. Though if it were a distant relationship, it would really help to able to afford to meet, because it can really help strengthen a bond with the intimacy. I wouldn't mind having furry art, but then that's because I like it. I think it's a common misconception that woman generally don't like anthro animal art, infact a lot of female furries are artists themselves (including me).

Disclaimer: I'm not flirting.


----------



## LemonJayde (Jul 8, 2012)

lolno


----------



## tehxepmig (Jul 9, 2012)

I have a boyfriend; we've been together now a little over a year and a half :3 He's not a furry himself, but he's okay with the clean art; even uses one piece he found that he says "Reminds him of us" as desktops on various devices now and then, so I'd say he's supportive.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 9, 2012)

This year was a mess, starting from October I had (about) 4-5 "mates" in a row, but now I'm a little more steady

it wasn't a fun time x.x


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jul 9, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> starting from October I had (about) 4-5 "mates" in a row.



Finally, a worthy opponent.


----------



## Night-san (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm polyamorous. Both of my mates (yes, I'm a dumb who uses that term, it's conveniently gender-neutral) are furries, and I actually met them through the fandom. Greg, aka BrokenPaw, doesn't really go on FA much; the other is someone most of you would know: Sarukai. :> Been with both of them for a few months now, and hopefully will be for a long time.


----------



## Rainbowshaven (Jul 10, 2012)

I currently have a boyfriend who is also a furry (who I met through the community).  

I consider my ex a furry even though he insisted that he wasn't. He rped solely on Furcadia and all of his characters were furries... But that's neither here nor there. Regardless, I'd count him.


----------



## Earth Rio (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't have a boyfriend. In fact, it's even lucky if you get me to trust someone! The only true friend I have, though, isn't a furry, sadly, although I created her fursona.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 10, 2012)

Yes, I guess we are both furries to some extent (probably me more than him) but met at an electronic music festival here (Lovelution).

We've been dating about 3 years now!


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 10, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> Finally, a worthy opponent.


i'm a virgin though. ._.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 10, 2012)

There are no straight men in the fandom, that's why I am single. :V


----------



## Mavren (Jul 11, 2012)

There are many women from which I could choose to pick a prospective partner; I just don't feel like anyone is quite ready, for _me_, you know? The right girl's out there, and I know it, but she just hasn't met me yet.


----------



## shteev (Jul 11, 2012)

Mxpklx said:


> I just got into a relationship with Shteev, which makes him my first official boyfriend, but were 20 hours apart ): maybe one day we'll see each other.



):

It's fine, eventually we can make the trip to see eachother.


----------



## Elim Garak (Jul 11, 2012)

I broke up with my Dutch IRL boyfriend after being in a 4 year long with him due well me being tired with his shit, asshole attitude laziness and other crap(started 3 year into the relationship) about a week and half ago.
Anyways, I am dating someone new now, a real sweetheart, furry as well and madly in love with him already.


----------



## WarLegalomon (Jul 13, 2012)

I don't have a significant other, never been in any kind of relationship, never dated, no sexual encounters, no nothing, and yeah, I'm 35 (thirty-five).  That's okay tho.  Why?  'cause I have no real interest in a sexual relationship.  Everything else within a relationship tho, I'm fine with, just can't be bothered and troubled by the sex aspect.  For many around here where I live, and anyone I talk to online, that's a huge turn-off.  Take it or leave it.  *shrugs*

I wouldn't hide my interest in the furry community.  If it comes up, then no big deal, I'll just admit my interest.

My friends know my interest in the furry fandom, plus the two sites I visit regularly FurAffinity and BadDragon and they're perfectly cool with it.  I don't shove this stuff down their throats tho.  I'm pretty laid back and casual about it.

If I ever do gain a mate, it would not matter if the mate was into the furries or not.  It is not a requirement for me.

Altho, it would be super cool and awesome to find a mate who does digital art very well and also loves anthro critters! hehe


----------



## Hydric (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm 22 and have been in a relationship with my BF for 5 years now. He is in no way a furry. In fact, he doesn't 100% approve of me being a furry, he thinks it's weird. However, he is ok with it because there are things that he is that I am not. 
The only thing odd about our relation ship is that he's a pretty attractive guy and i'm more on the ugly scale haha! So when people find out I'm a furry on top of it all, they are really confused about that fact that we are a couple.

I didn't really have to tell him I was into furs, he just knew. Lets just say I always had the animal in my main party in RPGs haha! Our love of anime, video games and simply having fun is what keeps us together, and it's what lets him tolerate my even odder sides :3


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 17, 2012)

Never had one before but i want to find a girlfriend before my my teenage years escape me which they almost have. I think im too picky, i want to find someone who is as much into nature and animals as i am at least. If they are into sci-fi and gaming that would be a nice plus. 

As for the whole furry thing if she was a furry aswell that would be perfect. I dont let anyone who's not a furry know about it, they already know im a wildlife nut but add the furry aspect aswell and they'll think i love nature a little too much although the being a furry thing and the love of animals are seperate for me.

And i've never met a girl remotely like any of that yet.






I think i am lonely most of the time although it doesnt effect my character. I know im missing a hell of a lot though which annoys me. Im hoping things will change though, i think my best chances might be online.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 17, 2012)

I've had only one relationship in my entire life; one boyfriend. We met on Second Life and were together from August - December 2011. I ended the relationship because we both felt having a relationship online-only was a bad idea, and neither of us wanted to be together IRL after all. Not to mention we also lived on the total opposite sides of the US which would have made it too difficult for either of us to see eaxch other IRL. Plus I didn't feel he treated me as loving as I treated him. And I also felt like a slave to his feelings. We are just close friends now.

Other than that, I've had nothing at all IRL. The closest I ever got was sometimes girls hitting on me in high school and then one of my co-workers calling me cute once and another asking very shyly if I had a girlfriend in my life. But I'm not interested in a relationship IRL, and I don't think I ever will. I'll probably die a relationshipless virgin. Oh well.



WarLegalomon said:


> I don't have a significant other, never been  in any kind of relationship, never dated, no sexual encounters, no  nothing, and yeah, I'm 35 (thirty-five).  That's okay tho.  Why?  'cause  I have no real interest in a sexual relationship.  Everything else  within a relationship tho, I'm fine with, just can't be bothered and  troubled by the sex aspect.  For many around here where I live, and  anyone I talk to online, that's a huge turn-off.  Take it or leave it.   *shrugs*
> 
> I wouldn't hide my interest in the furry community.  If it comes up, then no big deal, I'll just admit my interest.
> 
> ...



.....Are you me 16 years in the future?


----------



## CindEE (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a boyfriend. He's an artist in the fandom. We've been together 2 years.


----------



## WarLegalomon (Jul 18, 2012)

Cchytale Murilega said:


> I've had only one relationship in my entire life; one boyfriend. We met on Second Life and were together from August - December 2011. I ended the relationship because we both felt having a relationship online-only was a bad idea, and neither of us wanted to be together IRL after all. Not to mention we also lived on the total opposite sides of the US which would have made it too difficult for either of us to see eaxch other IRL. Plus I didn't feel he treated me as loving as I treated him. And I also felt like a slave to his feelings. We are just close friends now.
> 
> Other than that, I've had nothing at all IRL. The closest I ever got was sometimes girls hitting on me in high school and then one of my co-workers calling me cute once and another asking very shyly if I had a girlfriend in my life. But I'm not interested in a relationship IRL, and I don't think I ever will. I'll probably die a relationshipless virgin. Oh well.
> 
> ...





Haha gads I hope not otherwise you'd be having breast cancer to deal with! haha  Nah, I've just been burnt too many times in the past by regular friends, lost quite a few who I later found out were just using me for their own personal gain.  After going thru hardships with friends, I imagine it'd be a lot worse in a real relationship so I kinda fear that.  Yet, at the same time, I crave to be with someone to live life with, so I won't be going thru life so utterly alone.  I'm a bit complex and confusing heh

I'm sure tho that I just haven't met the right guy yet   Anyway, you're young yet, still plenty of time to gain various different outlooks on life and y'never know, you may actually meet someone that steals your heart ^_^  Anything can happen!  heh


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 18, 2012)

WarLegalomon said:


> Haha gads I hope not otherwise you'd be having breast cancer to deal with! haha  Nah, I've just been burnt too many times in the past by regular friends, lost quite a few who I later found out were just using me for their own personal gain.  After going thru hardships with friends, I imagine it'd be a lot worse in a real relationship so I kinda fear that.  Yet, at the same time, I crave to be with someone to live life with, so I won't be going thru life so utterly alone.  I'm a bit complex and confusing heh
> 
> I'm sure tho that I just haven't met the right guy yet   Anyway, you're young yet, still plenty of time to gain various different outlooks on life and y'never know, you may actually meet someone that steals your heart ^_^  Anything can happen!  heh



I don't think could get breast cancer because I'm a male, lol.

And I know what you mean. I never really felt I could handle a relationship properly and responsibly. But I do also crave to be with someone so as to not live life alone.

And that's true, since many others have said I still have a ways ahead of me. But due to my heavily-pessimistic outlook on life, I just always doubt that and feel I'll die alone.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Jul 18, 2012)

Aleu said:


> I have two boyfriends. Both are furries. I found that they were furries after I joined the fandom. Just a weird coincidence thing.



Do you meant you've had two on separate occasions, or do you mean you're currently in a polygamous relationship with two guys.

Just curious.


----------



## Dokid (Jul 18, 2012)

Cchytale Murilega said:


> I don't think could get breast cancer because I'm a male, lol.



Men can still get breast cancer though


----------



## WarLegalomon (Jul 18, 2012)

Cchytale Murilega said:


> I don't think could get breast cancer because I'm a male, lol.
> 
> And I know what you mean. I never really felt I could handle a relationship properly and responsibly. But I do also crave to be with someone so as to not live life alone.
> 
> And that's true, since many others have said I still have a ways ahead of me. But due to my heavily-pessimistic outlook on life, I just always doubt that and feel I'll die alone.




Actually, males can get breast cancer just as easily as women.  It's not just directly in the breasts themselves, but the surrounding areas like the chest wall underneath and around the armpit areas.  It's weird I know, but it has happened many many times.  Even around the nipples area is a prime candidate for breast cancer.


I used to live a very pessimistic life, mainly due to the surrounding people always being so negative and beat down my heart and emotions all too often.  When I acquired the friends I have now, who are genuinely supportive of me and like me just the way I am, for being me, I began having a more positive outlook on life, thinking that maybe there really is something to live for.  Then I got breast cancer, and learned a lot about who I can count on, who all the negative people are, and began making some huge changes in my life.   I'm still single, but feeling more optimistic in life in general all thanx to my closest, specialest, awesomest best buds.   Without them being around, I would not be here typing this msg.

My chances of landing a mate are significantly lower now but I'm not gonna let that bother me.  I'm taking life in stride now.  If someone super cool comes along, great!  If not, no worries, I got my buds to pester all the time 

The first step to having a more optimistic outlook on life is to cut down on negative surroundings ... in my case, my family.  It hurts, but I got my friends who actually DO care.

They give me Yoshi plushies as presents ^_^


----------



## Magenta Stormcrow (Jul 18, 2012)

Iâ€™ve been with my other half for over ten years nowâ€¦ I did get a bit worried getting ready to tell him that I was going to spend a large chunk of my redundancy payout on a fursuitâ€¦ and that I was in fact a furryâ€¦ but he was okay about itâ€¦ he said â€˜No problem, Iâ€™m wearing your underwear.â€

Well, its all about give and take I supposeâ€¦ Now he reckons he was joking... but I donâ€™t believe him.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Jul 19, 2012)

I met my current BF in the fandom, and I can say that he's made the last 4 months the happiest 4 months I've ever had


----------



## Cressie (Jul 21, 2012)

Andy Dingo Wolf said:


> I met my current BF in the fandom, and I can say that he's made the last 4 months the happiest 4 months I've ever had



that's great! how did you first meet?


----------



## H.B.C (Jul 21, 2012)

Still alone... :l 
But hey, I know I'll find someone someday.


----------



## CoolSilver (Jul 21, 2012)

My one ex was semi-furry herself. I had admitted to having furry tendencies. 

Last relationship didn't last long but I mentioned it and she knew. Didn't care.

Single now and I'm not seeing it happening being how I am.


----------



## Kitutal (Jul 22, 2012)

I've had three so far, one girl a few years ago that I met on a writers' forum, we never met in real life, even though we were together a couple of months, and are friends now
one a transgender that I thought was a boy at the time, my first ever boyfriend, it lasted one date, and I met her on this very site
and one boyfriend that may possibly have just been using me, or perhaps I was too difficult for him, also only lasted a few days
so yea, one of each, a good start

on the subject of calling people mate, my first wasn't a furry, so far as I know, the second considered it a term only for people that had been together a while, so I went with them on that, and the third broke up with me the day I was about to ask them if we could call each other that...


----------



## Cressie (Jul 22, 2012)

When I meet a pretty person in the fandom, I hope not to fall in love with them. Cons are torture. Couples of all combinations share chairs and hug. It's very easy to feel foreveralone there. 

I feel like this a lot: http://youtu.be/DCScGlX-ajg


----------



## CoolSilver (Jul 22, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> There are no straight men in the fandom, that's why I am single. :V



Maybe just hiding


----------



## Razorscab (Jul 25, 2012)

I have a boyfriend who is also a furry. We found out when we first met and were getting to know each other and quite truthfully, both of us were shocked. We live in the middle of Hickville, USA and we know of no other furs in our area. I guess it was just meant to be.


----------



## Rukani (Dec 15, 2012)

I have a girlfriend who I dragged into becoming a furry so I could draw her in my art easer, but she was cool with that and always has been, she's even been getting quite into it now. She's always been open to everything and anything.


----------



## jorinda (Dec 17, 2012)

I have a boyfriend, who is not a furry, but he likes some of the art and comes to Furcons with me.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Dec 17, 2012)

I have no significant other. I don't think anyone's honestly surprised by this.


----------



## Validuz (Dec 17, 2012)

I've been scarred so much by crazy chicks i'm not persuing any relationship for the past several years. I'm very open though so when/if i find that special someone, i'd ease her into the fandom to see what she thinks. I couldnt hide myself from someone i like/love :3

Or hey, Maybe i find someone at my first furcon whenever that would be. :> :V :<


----------



## Azure (Dec 17, 2012)

Nope. Nobody likes me, as I have no redeeming attributes when compared against the whole of my being. I could lie and pretend I possess others, but that makes me feel disingenuous and is not analogous to actual love(the one thing I will not fake to make). That combined with my less than stellar physical appearance and abrasive manner will leave me forever alone. I get lots of "personality" compliments, but if one more person tells me I'm funny I will kick their shit in. That and I distrust pretty much everyone breathing.


----------



## Hellerskull (Dec 17, 2012)

I have a boyfriend I'm dating for almost three months now and he is non-furry. I told him that I'm a furry and I draw both clean and adult furry artworks. He really love my art style so he is pretty cool with me.


----------



## Lantern (Dec 18, 2012)

I got a boyfriend, been together almost 2 years or so on and off. Likes my art, so that's cool. I don't suit or anything, so that's not really a problem. Just draw animal headed people. Mhmm.


----------



## MoJoe (Dec 18, 2012)

No nothing. After being in some relationships that went bad, I quit dating, and have no desire to be in a relationship that isnt something genuine. Too much heartbreak fo me. I guess a single, hopeless romantic would describe me. I just havent found or have been found by the right person.


----------



## Avelore (Dec 20, 2012)

I've had girlfriends while I was in the fandom, and each one ended without them knowing about the fandom. I would look for another but I can't be assed with the monogamy of relationships.

Besides, girlfriends don't interest me anymore. Gay is for me.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 20, 2012)

I have been in one relationship which was quite good while it lasted, aha. Haven't been in one since.


----------



## RaiUzuki (Dec 20, 2012)

i've had 10 girl friends and 2 boy friends in the past 6 and when i told  them i was a furry they left me and the 4 that werr furs they used me and i'm forever alone or single.


----------



## RaiUzuki (Dec 20, 2012)

he's not alone


----------



## Avlenna (Dec 20, 2012)

I had a boyfriend up until the week before Thanksgiving.  He was also a furry (grey wolf).


----------



## Ruastin (Dec 20, 2012)

No BF/GF yet I want to find a person who is Furry as well


----------



## scard4life (Sep 18, 2013)

i needa girl friend >


----------



## Distorted (Sep 18, 2013)

Welcome, and thank you for reminding us about how forever alone we are.  :V


----------



## septango (Sep 18, 2013)

its always so weird to see all the old timers in these necros


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 18, 2013)

To the surprise of none, I'm single because I'm a fucking loser.

Okay, it's only partially because I'm a fucking loser. See, I have this friend that I'm just incredibly attached to. I wouldn't dream of doing furry boyfriend stuff to her (I assume it's much nastier than average boyfriend stuff), but she's practically my second half sometimes. I don't want a relationship, we're just mega-bros. She already has a boyfriend anyways (has been with him for well over a year or so). Still, whenever I'd think about getting in a relationship with anyone, I'd start thinking of her. I'm completely open about a lot of stuff with her, but telling her I'm in a relationship with someone, that I love someone more than her... I don't think I could do that. Lately, though, I've been thinking about that sort of thing. And I don't want to upset her (despite the fact that I know damn well she'd be happy for me), but I think maybe it's time to start giving that sort of thing a try. I was actually approached a lot in high school and well liked by plenty of girls, but I'd always turn them down because I wasn't interested. Eventually it got around that I was an asexual freak or something, so people stopped trying with me, and that actually made me really happy. I did at one point try to get into a relationship with a friend. That ended horribly. Discouraged me from trying again for a long time.


----------



## Wither (Sep 18, 2013)

Red Savarin said:


> To the surprise of none, I'm single because I'm a fucking loser.
> 
> Okay, it's only partially because I'm a fucking loser. See, I have this friend that I'm just incredibly attached to. I wouldn't dream of doing furry boyfriend stuff to her (I assume it's much nastier than average boyfriend stuff), but she's practically my second half sometimes. I don't want a relationship, we're just mega-bros. She already has a boyfriend anyways (has been with him for well over a year or so). Still, whenever I'd think about getting in a relationship with anyone, I'd start thinking of her. I'm completely open about a lot of stuff with her, but telling her I'm in a relationship with someone, that I love someone more than her... I don't think I could do that. Lately, though, I've been thinking about that sort of thing. And I don't want to upset her (despite the fact that I know damn well she'd be happy for me), but I think maybe it's time to start giving that sort of thing a try. I was actually approached a lot in high school and well liked by plenty of girls, but I'd always turn them down because I wasn't interested. Eventually it got around that I was an asexual freak or something, so people stopped trying with me, and that actually made me really happy. I did at one point try to get into a relationship with a friend. That ended horribly. Discouraged me from trying again for a long time.



Loyal friend or love denial?


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 19, 2013)

Wither said:


> Loyal friend or love denial?


It's not "le epic forever alone friend zone", we're just best friends and a relationship would probably complicate that. If I felt it was love denial, I'd be complaining on le epic 9gag atheism thread about how all women are sluts that just want attention and that I'd be a lady killer if women weren't such fucking trollface sluts.

Sorry if I put you through any physical pain with that post.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 19, 2013)

Eeeh...I guess I had some kind of relationship in the past. Actually, the near past. This year. 
Same situation as Red Ravarin, except he was readily available. It was annoying when I got questions regarding the relationship between me and him, and I came across as rude at the time, because I was mad that we weren't really a thing. That, and he fucked up more times than I am used to seeing in a human being. 
Aaand nop didn't end well. Dating in high school is overrated anyway. I got college to look forward to.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 19, 2013)

I think I have someone like that. I don't know, it's very strange. 

My friend and I have this....gravitation towards each other that has reached a very awkward peak. We're always alone and the sexual tension is so intense the room temperature goes up about 20 degrees. I really am just trying to be friends, and so is he. But we find ourselves in these really awkward instances and try to ignore it. I've had all types of dreams and signs pointing towards us going out, but I'm desperately fighting against it. I guess I just need to let go. It's been making me all uptight lately.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 19, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I think I have someone like that. I don't know, it's very strange.
> 
> My friend and I have this....gravitation towards each other that has reached a very awkward peak. We're always alone and the sexual tension is so intense the room temperature goes up about 20 degrees. I really am just trying to be friends, and so is he. But we find ourselves in these really awkward instances and try to ignore it. I've had all types of dreams and signs pointing towards us going out, but I'm desperately fighting against it. I guess I just need to let go. It's been making me all uptight lately.



can I legit give you a hug because this is exactly how my situation got and someone understands


----------



## Distorted (Sep 19, 2013)

Batsy said:


> can I legit give you a hug because this is exactly how my situation got and someone understands



Yes, you may. We can have an embrace on the mutual understanding of our friends being ridiculously dumb.


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 19, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I think I have someone like that. I don't know, it's very strange.
> 
> My friend and I have this....gravitation towards each other that has reached a very awkward peak. We're always alone and the sexual tension is so intense the room temperature goes up about 20 degrees. I really am just trying to be friends, and so is he. But we find ourselves in these really awkward instances and try to ignore it. I've had all types of dreams and signs pointing towards us going out, but I'm desperately fighting against it. I guess I just need to let go. It's been making me all uptight lately.


You can still be friends...friends with benefits.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 19, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> You can still be friends...friends with benefits.



As lovely as it sounds, I don't know if it would work out. Besides he's kind of a jerk. He only calls me when he needs to vent out on someone, which happens to be me mostly. And all of our interactions turn into power struggles that he refuses to lose in. But he likes the fight and I like the attention so......I guess it could work in some really screwed up way. :v


----------



## powderhound (Sep 19, 2013)

Distorted said:


> As lovely as it sounds, I don't know if it would work out. Besides he's kind of a jerk. He only calls me when he needs to vent out on someone, which happens to be me mostly. And all of our interactions turn into power struggles that he refuses to lose in. But he likes the fight and I like the attention so......I guess it could work in some really screwed up way. :v



Geeze you two might as well be married already.


----------



## Xionist (Sep 19, 2013)

Not a single girlfriend in the past, nor do I have one now. I can't really complain when I've done jack shit to socialize in the past, and never leave the house as is.


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 19, 2013)

powderhound said:


> Geeze you two might as well be married already.



OMG Yea, Just fuck already.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Sep 19, 2013)

Hmmm let's see. In the past I've had four boyfriends. One was a fur, the rest never knew about my passion for furriness ,but I managed to make it 6 months to one year with each relationship. I had a lesbian relationship before I met my husband. We dated for 2 years, but I had been talking to her online for years before that. We met when I was 13 and started dating at 16. She was awesome *swoon* we discovered what furries were together, which led to us developing our fursonas together, too. Sadly, she was too aggressively sexual for my taste at the time. She was the dominatrix-type, but I guess you could say we both wanted to be Alpha, so that didn't work out . Now, I'm married to my husband. We started dating when I was 18 and he was 16 (yes, I know, I'm a cradle-robber/ cougar). We started dating just four days after we met. Four years later, we got hitched and ten days after that he left for four months for Basic Training. Thankfully during that time, he slowly accepted my furry side and went full blown nuts and started asking me "if there's a con, I wanna go!" and "Can I see your tail? your suit?!". WARNING: Be prepared for your none-fur other half to be so curious that they go full psycho on you when you start explaining what a fur is.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 19, 2013)

Distorted said:


> As lovely as it sounds, I don't know if it would work out. Besides he's kind of a jerk. He only calls me when he needs to vent out on someone, which happens to be me mostly. And all of our interactions turn into power struggles that he refuses to lose in. But he likes the fight and I like the attention so......I guess it could work in some really screwed up way. :v



Sounds exactly like my situation.

Hopelessly sexually obsessed with a guy that I was *VERY* close with 3 years ago. The sexual tension was ridiculous between us. He dumped his girlfriend for a stupid reason and I was his rebound.

Then when he was done with me, I got nasty because I wanted a relationship and he wanted me to leave him alone. We didn't talk for 2 years. Then he came back 3 months ago to be friends, and all my feelings came back. He doesn't look twice at me.

He only ever talks to me when he has nothing better to do. He only talks to me so he can have an ego boost, because he knows I worship the ground he walks on and will say nice things to him. Otherwise, he wants nothing to do with me, and I want to hate him for this.

It's true what they say, nice guys finish last. Girls are just attracted to assholes.


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 19, 2013)

I have a very close platonic relationship with another local asexual female that I've known for years. It's like having a sister that doesn't live with me, she's just the best and I love her so :> We trade clothes, books, games, recipes, foodstuffs and all kinds of things constantly, I swear half of our belongings are at each other's houses.

Did I mention that she makes the best cookies? SHE MAKES THE _BEST COOKIES_ OMG.


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 19, 2013)

I've had two brief relationships with gals in college. 
And one 'it's complicated' with a guy at college. 

I'm presently on the market. Any takers


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 19, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I'm presently on the market. Any takers


I've never been in a relationship with a coffee sloth before, so this intrigues me...


----------



## Jags (Sep 20, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> It's true what they say, nice guys finish last. Girls are just attracted to assholes.



This times many. I'm happily engaged, but the number of female friends i have who just keep pulling arseholes then complaining about them. Then breaking up with them. Then getting back together with them.


----------



## Zabrina (Sep 20, 2013)

As if.


----------



## Stormyish (Sep 20, 2013)

>Significant Other
>Browsing FAF


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 20, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> It's true what they say, nice guys finish last. Girls are just attracted to assholes.


That right there is a crock of shit. If you believe that mentality, you're gonna wind up hopeless and undateable. When a girl keeps going back to an abusive guy, it's not a matter of attraction. It's a deep psychological problem that they need to have evaluated. They either feel trapped, or they're in denial, or they have too much faith in a lost cause. There's actually lots of reasons why a girl keeps going back to someone known to be abusive, and no, it's not in their fucking nature. So think about that next time you call a victim of abuse that doesn't know what to do a slut (not saying you'd do something like that, just that most people who think that way wind up having a whole lot of hatred against a girl for "deciding" to be abused by someone that's not them).


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 20, 2013)

Red Savarin said:


> That right there is a crock of shit. If you believe that mentality, you're gonna wind up hopeless and undateable. When a girl keeps going back to an abusive guy, it's not a matter of attraction. It's a deep psychological problem that they need to have evaluated. They either feel trapped, or they're in denial, or they have too much faith in a lost cause. There's actually lots of reasons why a girl keeps going back to someone known to be abusive, and no, it's not in their fucking nature. So think about that next time you call a victim of abuse that doesn't know what to do a slut (not saying you'd do something like that, just that most people who think that way wind up having a whole lot of hatred against a girl for "deciding" to be abused by someone that's not them).



You are right, there is a reason someone will go back to an abusive partner totally separate from 'it's their nature'.

But there's your standard douchebag, and then there's wife/husband beaters. That's a totally different thing altogether.


----------



## Troj (Sep 20, 2013)

Currently in an open relationship with a lovely furry fellow, whom I met through the fandom.

This was after a long, long dry spell that I'd worried would last forever.


----------



## Kalmor (Sep 20, 2013)

Yup. Another fellow fur too.


----------



## septango (Sep 20, 2013)

nope, becuse I apparently live in straightest area on earth


----------



## WolfmanThomas (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm livin the single life, I had a girlfriend, but it was long distance and she always texted me, so yeah......anywho any ladies interested


----------



## Aulendra (Sep 23, 2013)

Happily taken with a nonfur. He just doesn't get it, but does respect that it's one of my hobbies. Some of the stuff he's into bores me to tears, so it's all about mutual respect.


----------



## Jags (Sep 23, 2013)

It worries me how much importance some people put into having a significant other. Not so much here, but some people treat it like being single/taken defines who you are as a person.


----------



## Abbi Normal (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm in a semi-open relationship with a guy (meaning, he supports me  dating women and other non-men, but other guys are off limits. He's  straight, but if he were to wake up one morning and go, 'I could sure  use some dick', similar arrangements would be made). He's not a furry,  but he's another one of those "so curious he may as well be" types. He  likes some furry stuff, but isn't into online communities, so I guess  more of a fan of furries, than an actual furry? But when he noticed I'm a  furry, he was like, "Are you into the weird porn?" and I'm like, "Not  really." (cuz I'm not, really), and he goes, "so what do you do?" and I  say, "Draw characters and write stuff, mostly." And he says, "So...your  hobby is drawing fuzzy cartoon characters? That's....absolutely  adorable, actually." And he's asked to see me in ears and tails if I  have them, because he thinks they look cute on girls. Once said, "If you  want to wear your ears and tails and paw stuff in bed, I'd be totally  OK with that." and I'm like, "No, I don't really take it into the  bedroom in real life..." and he's like, "Are you sure? Because I'd be  totally behind you being my puppy. I think it would be so cute. If you  wanna wear furry stuff to bed, that is totally A-OK with me. I could put  you on a leash." It's weird, it's like he's even more into it (in that  way at least) than I am. He basically stops just short of saying, "PLEASE WEAR YOUR EARS IN BED. PLEASE."



Rain-Wizard said:


> It worries me how much importance some people  put into having a significant other. Not so much here, but some people  treat it like being single/taken defines who you are as a  person.



People are social creatures. Being lonely is a perfectly natural thing to feel when one is alone, I'd say.


----------



## Abbi Normal (Sep 24, 2013)

((oops))


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm happily single.


----------



## RatCoffee (Sep 26, 2013)

Well, it is hard to hide all the foam chunks and yards of fake fur from my boyfriend. It's common knowledge. Anyone who knows what "furry" is and is friends with me can plainly see that I am one. I'm not an obnoxious "omg furreh pride" person, but I don't hide the stuff I make.

I think I am slowly turning him into a furry. Oops.


----------



## Phyllostachys (Sep 26, 2013)

GRD ASKY, everyone :V

Well, I have never been in a romantic relationship with someone, but then, Iâ€™ve never felt any attraction towards someone too.
I donâ€™t care much about that though. If it turns out that I am destined to be single, then so be it. Iâ€™d be happier spending my money on purchasing rare bulbs than dating anyway.


----------

